
The Kinetic Wood Sculptor - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/the-kinetic-wood-sculptor/
======
yzh
"In 1992, David purchased 5MB of data space from his local Internet service
provider, taught himself how to code a website, and put his designs on the
web." I like his style! Smart guy and a true artist!

------
function_seven
This guy is like the flip side of Matthias Wandel[1]

Very cool.

[1] [http://woodgears.ca](http://woodgears.ca)

------
agumonkey
After CS studies and looking at low level computing devices (physical as in
stack machines or ideal like lambda calculus), I'm about to fall in love with
clocks, gears and engines (like wankel's
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c3/Wankel_en...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c3/Wankel_engine_diagram.png)).
As embodiment of loops, reminding me of quines and paradoxical combinators.

------
BenDaglish
Lovely. Reminds me of these all-wooden clocks - [http://bruceaitken-
clockmaker.co.uk/](http://bruceaitken-clockmaker.co.uk/)

